# Anyone from Norwich here?



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 39,00.html


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

I didn't realise our webbed fingered friends could actually read, let alone a broadsheet


----------



## FS_CRAM_225 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thankfully, not.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You cheeky monkeys! Norwich is a fine city.


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

It is, it's just a shame it has so many Norwich City fans in their. You knwo the ones, one eye, webbed fingers, call their sister "Mum". ;D ;D


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

OK, I haven't woken up yet, used the wrong "there" and my fingers haven't warmed up.

Doh!


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

This fella is from Narch:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Nicholas Parsons.

They still smile at planes in Norwich


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

My wife is from Norfolk just south of Norwich - now i am not suggesting that they are in-breeders from Norfolk, but her family tree is a stump

I just like to torment the locals by waving my thumbs at them - it drives them wild, but hopefully one day they too will evolve and get thumbs.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

